# regla de udev (solucionado)

## pelelademadera

buenas a todos.

necesito una mano con esto: necesito crear una regla de udev. debe ser una pabada, pero no puedo hacerlo andar mas que manualmente...

la cuestion es asi. tengo un teclado MM genius. hace tiempo ya, pero nunca habia podido hacer andar el keypad y unas teclas especiales de office y que se yo. y bueno, logre hacerlas andar.

ahora, para que funcione, tengo que cargar el keymap manualmente, y la idea es que quede andando de una.

les dejo algo de data a ver como quedaria la regla, xq no pude hacerlo...

/dev/input/event4 es el teclado comun.

/dev/input/event5 es el pedazo de teclado que no me anda.

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # udevadm info -a -n /dev/input/event5
> 
> Udevadm info starts with the device specified by the devpath and then
> 
> walks up the chain of parent devices. It prints for every device
> ...

 

por lo que tengo entendido, no puedo mezclar cosas entre los dispositivos padres para las reglas de udev. renegue de varias maneras, pero no pude

 Fichero: /etc/udev/rules.d/98-keyboard.rules *Quote:*   

> ATTRS{name}=="Genius Multimedia Keyboard", ATTRS{phys}=="usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.6/input0", RUN+="/lib/udev/keymap input/event5 /lib/udev/keymaps/genius"

 

si ejecuto como root esto:

/lib/udev/keymap input/event5 /lib/udev/keymaps/genius

magicamente, anda perfectamente...

algo mal tengo en la regla de udev, o no la carga no se por que motivo..

muchas gracias

----------

## agdg

Prueba con 

```
ATTRS{name}=="Genius Multimedia Keyboard", ATTRS{phys}=="usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.6/input0", RUN+="keymap input/event5 genius"
```

----------

## pelelademadera

gracias genio, ahi anda joya....

ahora, si en vez de tener el keymap en el lugar por defecto, lo pusiera en cualquier lado, como le doy la direccion a cargar? xq desde consola anda barbaro con la ruta completa...

solucionado igual

----------

## agdg

Realmente no lo se pelelademadera, pero creo que no se puede hacer. En este aspecto udev es muy estricto, los ficheros keymap deben de estar donde udev los espera, /lib/udev/keymaps/.

Por cierto, ya que te has pegado la currada de generar un keymap válido, envíalo al equipo de desarrolo de udev para que lo integren en la próxima versión.

Lo idóneo sería, reiniciar el sistema sin la regla udev del teclado y generar un archivo con el mapeado que esta haciendo udev (paso 1), y después enviar un mapeado de lo que ha hecho udev con tu regla (paso 3).

1.- /lib/udev/keymap input/eventX > /tmp/orig-map.txt

2.- El keymap que te has currado (genius)

3.- udevadm info --export-db > /tmp/udev-db.txt

Y si no, abre tan solo el bug y adjunta el keymap genius.

Tan solo tienes que abrir un bug en https://launchpad.net/udev

----------

## pelelademadera

si, lo voy a enviar, no se si muchos tendran mi teclado especificamente, es uno comunacho, un kb-320e, pero supongo que todos los genius tendran el mismo keycode para la misma tecla, al menos los que tienen keypad y teclitas de office bloquear secion y cambiar ventanas....

espero que a alguien le sirva

voy a hacer lo mismo con el remoto de la capturadora, de modo de no depender de editar el kernel cada vez que lo actualizo.... y asi tambien sale derecho andando si mando el bug a udev...

----------

